# Replacement noncunductive hydraulic hose?



## climberjones (Feb 28, 2012)

Can any one tell me the best (cheapest) place to order replacement hose for my bucket boom prolly need quite a bit!or does any one have a bunch laying around they want to sale cheap? Thanks


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 28, 2012)

I can be as cheap as the next person, but I don't think I would try to cut costs that way.
I have a fair amount of experience making up Hyd hose assemblies ( even for aircraft ) , but would never consider doing a set for that application. Just too many ways for things to go wrong. How will you test the assemblies after you make them? They need a pressure test, and dielectric testing before use. The hyd system on the truck shouldn't be used for the pressure testing as it would require subjecting the rest of the system to repeated overpressures. If you already had the required skills and equipment to properly do the tests, you wouldn't be asking the question. 
Not trying to bust you here, just trying to keep things safe.
Rick


----------



## climberjones (Feb 28, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I can be as cheap as the next person, but I don't think I would try to cut costs that way.
> I have a fair amount of experience making up Hyd hose assemblies ( even for aircraft ) , but would never consider doing a set for that application. Just too many ways for things to go wrong. How will you test the assemblies after you make them? They need a pressure test, and dielectric testing before use. The hyd system on the truck shouldn't be used for the pressure testing as it would require subjecting the rest of the system to repeated overpressures. If you already had the required skills and equipment to properly do the tests, you wouldn't be asking the question.
> Not trying to bust you here, just trying to keep things safe.
> Rick



Im not looking for a cheap brand im looking for a cheap price and im not going to build the hoses my self im going to take it to a shop !


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't see how any shop, with the equipment to do the job correctly, would let you or any customer supply the materials. The liability would be too geat.
Rick


----------



## climberjones (Feb 28, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I can't see how any shop, with the equipment to do the job correctly, would let you or any customer supply the materials. The liability would be too geat.
> Rick



I am good friends with a guy that does it for a living but he told me that i should try to find a better price than what he could give me on the hose! (are you ###ing with me?):biggrin:


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2012)

climberjones said:


> I am good friends with a guy that does it for a living but he told me that i should try to find a better price than what he could give me on the hose! (are you ###ing with me?):biggrin:



If he does it for a living then his cost for the hose should be cheaper than you can find. He should also have the most knowledge as far as the best make based on his experience.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 28, 2012)

climberjones said:


> (are you ###ing with me?):biggrin:



OK, the friendship makes a difference, and no, I wasn't trying to screw with you. It is just so important that these be done correctly, and properly tested, very few hose shops have the needed equipment.
Like Bomber said above. If your friend has the right mandrels and test equipment, he should be able to get a better price than you.
Rick


----------



## climberjones (Feb 29, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> OK, the friendship makes a difference, and no, I wasn't trying to screw with you. It is just so important that these be done correctly, and properly tested, very few hose shops have the needed equipment.
> Like Bomber said above. If your friend has the right mandrels and test equipment, he should be able to get a better price than you.
> Rick


The guy only works there he doesnt get a discount he just does the work i was just looking for a good price on the materials ! Thanks any how


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 29, 2012)

Motion industrys. 
If you set up a business account, you save.
Make sure you pressure test or have them done. The liabilitys are nuts.

If mine blow, I get roached with hot hydro oil and lose a couple grand of harvest.
If yours blow, somebody is gonna bleed and possibly croak.

Motion Industries - Product Search --

Good luck!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 29, 2012)

Dont know if you have a Gierke Robinson by you. They are a concrete supplier, but sell lots of hydraulic stuff, they can make any hose with any style of connector, they are pretty good in price and their stuff is top shelf.


----------



## climberjones (Feb 29, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Motion industrys.
> If you set up a business account, you save.
> Make sure you pressure test or have them done. The liabilitys are nuts.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## climberjones (Feb 29, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Dont know if you have a Gierke Robinson by you. They are a concrete supplier, but sell lots of hydraulic stuff, they can make any hose with any style of connector, they are pretty good in price and their stuff is top shelf.



Thanks!


----------



## climberjones (Feb 29, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> OK, the friendship makes a difference, and no, I wasn't trying to screw with you. It is just so important that these be done correctly, and properly tested, very few hose shops have the needed equipment.
> Like Bomber said above. If your friend has the right mandrels and test equipment, he should be able to get a better price than you.
> Rick



QUESTION dont bucket trucks hydraulic systems have an emergency valve lock outs in case of a catastrophic failure that locks the cylnders in place from a burst hose? Thanks


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not an expert on boom truck hydraulics, so I can't give you a real answer on that. I can tell you that there are hydraulic fuses that will close if the flow exceeds a certain amount, such as a complete hose blowout. However they may not close if it is just a big leak from a slipping fitting.
You never did say if your friends shop had the proper test equipment for the post assembly testing.
Rick


----------



## climberjones (Mar 1, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I'm not an expert on boom truck hydraulics, so I can't give you a real answer on that. I can tell you that there are hydraulic fuses that will close if the flow exceeds a certain amount, such as a complete hose blowout. However they may not close if it is just a big leak from a slipping fitting.
> You never did say if your friends shop had the proper test equipment for the post assembly testing.
> Rick



He runs a hydraulic shop that repairs all things hydraulic id have to ask him if they have the proper testing im assuming he does! (I will check and make sure)


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 1, 2012)

I used to know a guy that was an over the road mechanic for one of the line clearing companies. If memory serves me correct, he used to make the lines up out of a storage container in his driveway, and rehose entire booms in his yard. I don't think there was any special pressure testing involved... just get em back out over the lines and trimming!


----------



## swyman (Mar 1, 2012)

I took a hydraulic mobile crane class and we had a few Broderson's and a Grove RT860. We spent most of the time concentrating on the Grove as it is a very serious piece of equipment. There is a block on the outside of the cylinder that is a check valve. When you actuate the controls the line pressure opens the check so the fluid will flow. In the event of a line burst, the check valve stays closed because there is no pressure to open it so the cylinder stays locked. Or something close to that. Not sure if our booms have the same setup.


----------



## climberjones (Mar 2, 2012)

swyman said:


> I took a hydraulic mobile crane class and we had a few Broderson's and a Grove RT860. We spent most of the time concentrating on the Grove as it is a very serious piece of equipment. There is a block on the outside of the cylinder that is a check valve. When you actuate the controls the line pressure opens the check so the fluid will flow. In the event of a line burst, the check valve stays closed because there is no pressure to open it so the cylinder stays locked. Or something close to that. Not sure if our booms have the same setup.


Yeah that what the guy at the shop told me to sounds like the thing to watch for is line burst and hydaulic fluid getting on your exaust guess it has a real low flash point! Wonder if a check valve can fail or if theres a way to test them?


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't mean to get your thread off topic, but are nonconducting hydraulic hose more expensive then say steel braided hose? I ask because I remember an accident where a bucket operator was killed because the Company owner used steel braided line in his boom truck. A stuck valve or something moved the bucket into some HV wire. OSHA confiscated the truck after the incident. 
That Company's yard was next to the one I worked out of, so I use to talk to those guys everyday. It was a raggity boom. I always wondered why he used the steel line. Was it to save money?


----------



## climberjones (Mar 4, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I don't mean to get your thread off topic, but are nonconducting hydraulic hose more expensive then say steel braided hose? I ask because I remember an accident where a bucket operator was killed because the Company owner used steel braided line in his boom truck. A stuck valve or something moved the bucket into some HV wire. OSHA confiscated the truck after the incident.
> That Company's yard was next to the one I worked out of, so I use to talk to those guys everyday. It was a raggity boom. I always wondered why he used the steel line. Was it to save money?


I believe they are more expensive but some things you shouldnt substitute!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.mechadraulic.com/images/title.jpg IView attachment 227384
dont know where your located but this is who I use and they ship parts anywhere, you cannot use steel braided hose on a boom it fry ya if ya make contact with a line ...


----------



## climberjones (Mar 4, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> http://www.mechadraulic.com/images/title.jpg iView attachment 227384
> dont know where your located but this is who i use and they ship parts anywhere, you cannot use steel braided hose on a boom it fry ya if ya make contact with a line ...



thanks


----------



## steveman12 (Dec 4, 2017)

I really like HydraulicHoses.com, they have good prices and they ship pretty much anywhere. They're a smaller company so they get to the orders and hydraulic hoses same-day, which is nice.

http://www.hydraulichoses.com/Hydraulic-Hoses-s/106.htm


----------

